# I-radios, speichern der lieder



## CeoN (22. Mai 2002)

sin eher 2 fragen,
erschtens: weiss wer gute listen von inetradios zu diversen kategorien (trance,.....) 
zweitenschs: man kann sich ja per winamp bei per url eingabe da einwähln, kann man da die lieder die man empfängt auch speichern, also net alles sondern quasi per knopfdruck, bzw gibts da andere bessere programme die da auch dafür gedacht sin net so 2t tools, un wenn doch 2t tools könntet ihr die auch nennen plz 0)


----------



## Kenny (26. Mai 2002)

also ich gehe mal davon aus das, wenn du trance suchst, dann eher elektronische musik hörst...
check mal meine seite  elctronic-beats.re6.de in der link sektion findest du alles was an interessanter elektr. musik gestreamt wird.
entweder du nimmst diese dan auf, zb. mit wavelab oder cool edit, oder du nutzt die streambox...
mfg


----------



## propaganda X (4. Januar 2003)

internetradio aufzunehmen war immer eine schwierige sache, da gabs mal ein proggi namerns "streambox". die firma ist aber - ich glaub von real - verklagt wurden und so dass programm nicht mehr vertreiben. eigentlich ist es ja ganz einfach, man muss nur das audiosignal vom line-out abgreifen. hatte aber lange suchen müssen.
hab aber auch eins gefunden, geht spitze:

http://www.looprecorder.de

kann man unbegrenzt aufnehmen (je nach plattenplatz)


----------



## Tim C. (19. Januar 2003)

ansonsten für Internetradiolisting einfach mal

http://www.shoutcast.com

 wer hätts gedacht, zig Kategorien etlichen Qualitätsabstufungen und und und


----------

